# HSV2



## JannethintheWind (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone in the community have or been with someone with HSV2....?
I'm open and want some people to talk to about it.


----------



## JannethintheWind (Feb 13, 2012)

I get views but no comments. This makes me sad. I feel like this is something with a lot of preconceived notions of being a slut or a whore, but what if it was your first time or your first lover? 
That being said. If you have an STD or STI. be a fucking man and tell your partner. If they are worth it they will stick around.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 13, 2012)

JannethintheWind said:


> I get views but no comments. This makes me sad. I feel like this is something with a lot of preconceived notions of being a slut or a whore, but what if it was your first time or your first lover?
> That being said. If you have an STD or STI. be a fucking man and tell your partner. If they are worth it they will stick around.


 
altho im clear of all these as thus far i agree with u jannet


----------



## outskirts (Feb 14, 2012)

JannethintheWind said:


> I get views but no comments. This makes me sad. I feel like this is something with a lot of preconceived notions of being a slut or a whore, but what if it was your first time or your first lover?


It's probably one of the most prevalent STDs in the country, I hear lots of people are carriers and are never even aware of it.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 14, 2012)

JannethintheWind said:


> If you have an STD or STI. be a fucking man and tell your partner. If they are worth it they will stick around.


Yeah people should be upfront about it, there are men and women out there who will not tell a potential partner. That's why if you're gonna get it on with someone... use protection to be on the safe side. There's lots of diseases out there and not everyone is gonna be honest with you.
Planned parenthood gives out condoms free


----------



## JannethintheWind (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks you guys are real men!


----------



## landpirate (Mar 14, 2012)

i don't have experience of HSV2 but I think people, men and women are total bastards if they sleep with someone knowing that they are infected with any form of STI. Of course shit happens and we all know that so it is also totally bullshit of people to treat someone as dirty or a slut because they got an infection. We all know that there are some people out there who evadentally don't give a shit about their own health, so the only way to look after yourself is to wear a condom and not sleep with someone until you know a little bit more about them. My dad died of AIDS and I am totally open about it, my family like to tell people it was cancer or something else. I think though that the more people hear about aids coming from someone in their own community as opposed to doctors surgeries or school sex education then the more people will see that it can happen to anyone and consider their actions.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 15, 2012)

My uncle passed away from AIDS. He was HIV positive for a few years before it took him. Shit sucks...
I think the topic of STI's are generally uncomfortable to talk about due to the fact that people who do contract them feeling shameful or guilty. Having an STI sucks but some are easy to get rid of. Hell, I had chlamydia once and all I had to do was go to a clinic and get a doctor to call in a prescription to walmart. They have some list of antibiotics that are really cheap, it only took me $4 to get rid of it. FOUR DOLLARS!


----------

